# Hello Everyone



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Met Trev, one of the moderators at my work the other day who informed me of the ttoc and forum etc, took his advice and joined up. I currenty drive a 57 plate 2.0TFI TT bought new last october from Edinburgh Audi, will get my digital camera out and put up some shots when it stops raining.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

Mark


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi mate glad to see you on the site, hope to see you soon,will be round your way in a few weeks so get the kettle on :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rainman, Welcome to the forum.
H.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

welcome to the party


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> welcome to the party


hy my camera's not arrived yet sure you put the order through


----------

